# Browning Buck Mark Mag Sale



## EAJ

Folks,

MidwayUSA is conducting a sale on their OE Browning Buck Mark 10 round magazines. At $18.99 each, that's a pretty good price. Purchase at least 2 magazines to exceed the minimum $25 order threshold, otherwise there's an order surcharge. Enjoy.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=812807


----------



## DJ Niner

Thanks for the heads-up!

If anyone has a Cabela's store nearby, they normally sell these mags for $19.99. The slightly higher per-unit price is still usually less (sometimes MUCH less) than the per-mag total after adding shipping from any of the mail- or internet-order companies. I've bought several mags from Cabela's, they are a decent source for some items.


----------

